# Picked up my Old Model Single Six



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I have had two other single sixes and stupidly sold them. I now have a NM Blackhawk 357 and a NM Bisley Blackhawk 44 Magnum, a Redhawk 357 (I Love them all but this Redhawk is just comfortable to shoot ) 
One of the single Sixes that I had was a three screw that was converted and I really never wanted an unconverted one and did not understand the big deal that everyone talked about the action. I thought the converted ones had a great action.
Well now I understand. I walked into my LGS yesterday (3-20-2015 and low and behold there set a three screw standard 6.5" Single Six. Bluing worn on Cylinder and end of barrel (holster wear ) but the gun actually looked to be in very good shape. No Dings , Dents and scratches. Original box and Wow it was a convertible model with the 22 Mag cylinder also. 
I asked the salesman if it was a converted model. He did not know (he is really a good guy that I have known for just a short while but he runs an honest shop and I like doing business with him). I asked him if I could see it so he got it out and handed it to me. I have never seen a non converted Single Six in person before. I could not believe my eyes it was unconverted. Serial # started with 21-xxxxx so it is a 1972 model late 72. When I fingered the action I was bit. I could not believe the difference in feel and sound, the trigger pull was unbelievable. He had a price of $410.00 on it. I put it in Layaway until I could get the money up to buy it.
Well I picked it up today and could not be happier. I Love this little gun. Fired 12 rounds before I had to leave for work. It shot just a tad to the right and I thought it was just me, but after getting home from work and got to looking at the gun I noticed that the sight was drifted to the right which would of put just about where it was hitting. I drifted the sight center and I know it will be dead on now. The trigger is so light and crisp, just unbelievable.
Any way here are some really bad late night pictures. It looks worse in these because of the flash. I will get better sunlight pictures tomorrow and I will also burn up some of my saved up 22LR and Magnum ammo.
Like I said this gun has some character and I really do like it that way.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally some better pictures today.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like you've got some fun ahead of you. :smt023


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

They are a great deal of fun to shoot, I have two, an old 3 screw (1955 flat gate .22lr only) that I learned to shoot with and a 1994 stainless with a second cylinder for the .22 mags. Have fun with yours and if it is not converted, mine is not, don't do it. I believe that the value would go down if you did at this late date.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

That is that exact reason I bought it, it is not converted. I was at my LGS and saw it and after I found out that it was unconverted I bought it. I took it out today hung a armor steel plate 6" at 30 yards and this little gun just rang the heck out of that plate.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The first gun I ever purchased was a Ruger Super Single Six Convertible in April, 1968. I had ordered a Single Six Convertible but it had not come in when I wanted to pick it up so I cancelled that order and bought a Super Single Six Convertible that the gun store had in stock. Paid $78 for it (the Single Six was $65). Mine had the 5 1/2" barrel.

I wish I had never let that little revolver go.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I made a few more pictures of mine with the new grips and some Oxpho-Blue . Oh and I also replaced the scratched up ejector rod housing with a steel one.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

These older 3 screw Single Sixes that are original and have not been converted have an allure all their own. The actions feel and look better and if you're use to handling Colt Single Actions you already know how to safely handle it. Granted the New Models are safer, especially for novices but I will always prefer the Old Model.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

Mag,
That is a beauty. I do Love the action on these old models. They are a thing of beauty and feeling the action is just pure pleasure.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I own and shoot both Old Model and New Model Blackhawks/Super Blackhawks. I've had experience with three Three Screw Models that have been converted, all of which are now back as God intended.

It is not the transfer bar to which I object, but rather the ratchedty-clackity action of a converted Old Model, coupled with an atrocious trigger pull. New Model Rugers can be made into some very fine Single Actions. Both Old and New Model guns make up into very good revolvers. But I have never seen nor handled a converted Old Modle that could be smoothed up in a good handling, smooth action six shooter.

As to loading five safely, I've done that all my life, so that doesn't matter a whit to me.

Bob Wright


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bob,
I have had the Old Model that I bought Converted, good gun but did not stay around. really love the unconverted OM. It just makes me smile while shooting it. I never load just 5 because mine is really just a range gun. If I ever due carry it in a holster (which I do have for it ) I would carry it with the 5 rounds instead of six. Let's see if I have this correct.
Load one round, skip a hole and load four more close the gate pull hammer and lower on an empty chamber if I remember correctly.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice find. Congrats.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

I just traded into a OM Single Six convertible-he got my GP100 and I got his OM and a brick of ammo.Not the best trade I have ever accomplished but boy you are right on that incredible trigger


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

krunchnik said:


> I just traded into a OM Single Six convertible-he got my GP100 and I got his OM and a brick of ammo.Not the best trade I have ever accomplished but boy you are right on that incredible trigger
> View attachment 1536


It's that "click, click. clock" sound that gets you with those old 3-screw Rugers. I had two of them and should have kept both.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I like that click, click, click sound as well. I guess it's because as a little kid I used to watch old westerns and thought it sounded cool. I knew when I became of age. I'd own one for sure.

For some reason as I became a little older I lost interest in the old cowboy guns and wanted semi autos and double action revolvers. The funny thing was when I went out shooting. I almost always fired my DA revolver in single action. Anyway over the years after that I had a hankering for a .22 revolver. I picked up a Taurus mod 94 for a reasonable price. But the double action pull was terrible and the single action was just okay at best. Ended up trading it off. Then a couple of years ago I fired a friends new model 6 1/2 ruger single six. I liked it instantly!! Felt good in my hand had a better trigger and was fun to shoot. After that I lucked out and found a used 3 screw ruger single six .22 mag with a 5 1/2 barrel for a good price and jumped it. It's been one of the best purchases I've made and seems to find it's way in the range bag just about every time I go out now. Ruger single sixes are great revolvers and now have me wanting a Blackhawk.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

JS
I just traded for mine recently, The first revolver I bought clear back in 1958 or '59 was a Single Six and I loved it.
Some how My next older brother got it when I joined the Navy, and I never saw it again. Over the years I've owned and sold for various reason several including the convertibles. But I've been sitting here fondling mine and listening to the clicks and feeling the totally hair trigger it has. Wow just think about it and it's gone! Someone decided to remove the anodizing from the grip frame and it looks cool that way but I'd like to get it restored to original.
It only has a little holster wear on the muzzle and some on the ejector shroud, and a few minor scratches here and there.
This will probably be the last Single Six I'll ever own, and it will go with my customized 10-22. I recently finished a beautiful Spalted sycamore finger groove stock for it and it came out just great. Go to Rimfire Central and look up Gabby's stock report. that's it. Everywhere else I go by Gabby. Over there I'm Gabby-Bill.
Anyway I love my new (1959) Ruger Single Six 5 1/2" with Bianchi holster.
It is soo cool to have one again, I didn't realize how much I missed having one! Great thread.
Gabby


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

As luck would have it, while visiting friends in a neighboring state we were checking out gun shops and I stumbled upon an unconverted Single Six convertible in 99% condition with a 6.5" barrel. I bought it on the spot. This one will go nicely with my 4 5/8" OM Single Six pictured in a few posts above.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

*Hammer spring question*

Hey guys,
I'm just wondering if your old 3 screw S/S hammer is stiff to cock?
I don't remember mine having been stiff in the past, but it could just be faulty
memory.
I know they are a coil spring and not adjustable as in a S&W early model DA revolver,
with the flat spring with tensioning screw..
But to me it seems rather harder to pull back than my poor old memory serves.
Maybe it's just weaker hands. :smt088
Gabby


----------

